# Salt Lake City Area



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Brighton or snowbird at this point


----------



## BoardDog (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. 

Is Park City a no no at this time of year?


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't been there at night but I heard night riding at Brighton can be fun.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I was at brighton all last week. It is most definitely spring conditions there. Slushy by end of every day but good t shirt weather.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

There is very little snow and park city gets less than most places


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Park city and all surrounding resorts are shit. I'd go Brighton or Snowbird


----------



## musgrave99 (Mar 28, 2015)

Park city has no snow. I've been in the area for the past week and snowbird is the only resort worth visiting.


----------



## BoardDog (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tips so far. 

For Snowbird would I be better staying in Salt Lake City or Park City? (no Snowbird accommodation currently available, from what i can see)

I am in SLC now and had planned to travel from here but it's a bit quiet here and I am therefore considering a change of scenery, will Park City be busy at the moment? How is the drive from Park City to Snowbird?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

BoardDog said:


> Thanks for the tips so far.
> 
> For Snowbird would I be better staying in Salt Lake City or Park City? (no Snowbird accommodation currently available, from what i can see)
> 
> ...


From Park City you will have to take the i80 and back to SLC, then head to Snowbird, which is an hour drive.

The resorts are just 30mins away from Salt Lake City. I'd recommend you stay in the city.

And I agree with others, Brighton and Snowbird would be best.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

This Hampton is up in my area. It's only about 20 minutes from Brighton and 25 from snowbird Hampton Inn Salt Lake City University Hotel


----------



## musgrave99 (Mar 28, 2015)

Slat lake city is central to all the resorts for the most part. Park city is a nice little town but only worth it when the snow is decent. Utah is just a little slower than general. I usually stay in south Jordan/sandy when I visit. Downtown salt lake can be quite entertaining though.


----------

